
A Cottage of Straw, Handmade in Texas - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/31/greathomesanddestinations/31away.html?pagewanted=all
======
brutimus
This reminds me of another home I've been obsessing over for the past few
years: <http://www.simondale.net/house/index.htm>

Now all I need to do is find some patch of mountains to disappear into and
begin construction. Hopefully I can still get wimax... :-)

